# Best ventilated bee suit?



## maddogmusher (Apr 1, 2014)

I am going to purchase a new bee suit for summer. The cotton/poly economy suit I have from Mann Lake is just too hot. Does anyone have any recommedations between the Ultra-Breeze bee suit at $259 and the Mann Lake vented suit for $159.95. If they are close to the same I rather save the $100. Thanks.


----------



## CastletonHoney (May 16, 2013)

Ultra Breeze is great and worth the money.

Mann Lake vented suit is cheaper in price and in quality (e.g. quality of zippers). 

But I am not sure I would say that the Ultra Breeze is $100 better. If $100 is a big deal to you I think you would be happy with the Mann Lake version.


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 10, 2012)

I have the Mann Lake one, and I'm really happy with it. The only thing I hate is the hood! It is REALLY narrow. My head is pushed against the back of it and my nose is almost touching the front. I try to V the front a little all the time to get the front away from my face all the time. It is thick enough that I have never been stung in the back of the head, but have been stung on the nose once.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

My favorite bee suit = shorts and T-shirt (log sleeve - protection from sun). Most economical, too - no additional cost.


----------



## urbanoutlaw (Nov 19, 2012)

My husband has a Mann Lake jacket and I just bought the Ultrabreeze suit. I bought my suit mainly based on BeeSource reviews. Can't say I was blown away when comparing them side-by-side. While I think the closure system and pockets on the UB suit are superior, I agree with Castletonhoney - IMO it's not worth the extra $$ if economy is important to you.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I just ordered a BeeKool jacket from Blue Sky. I don't have it yet so that isn't much help. But, they do have free shipping on them.

Tom


----------



## GOHoney (Jun 19, 2013)

I got mine from Hives and More out of Florida. Jacket and hood $80.00. Fits good and looks well made. This will be my first year with it and looking forward to not sweating so much.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

maddogmusher said:


> I am going to purchase a new bee suit for summer. The cotton/poly economy suit I have from Mann Lake is just too hot. Does anyone have any recommedations between the Ultra-Breeze bee suit at $259 and the Mann Lake vented suit for $159.95. If they are close to the same I rather save the $100. Thanks.


Check Mann Lakes discounted items. I bought an extra vented suit for $75. I have used my first one for two years and it should last two more years.


----------



## imthegrumpyone (Jun 29, 2013)

Well I all ready bought a suit, but the more I think about it, a painters coveralls and a hat and veil would more than likely work fine.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

urbanoutlaw said:


> While I think the closure system and pockets on the UB suit are superior, I agree with Castletonhoney - IMO it's not worth the extra $$ if economy is important to you.



Ultra Breeze is the best ventilated suit. Don't cheap out on your suit. If you are trying to be frugal buy a vail and use a hat. 
A suit is when they are pissed and you need to work on them and they are stinging the crap out of you. Ultra breeze is the only way t go for you and them. I use both they both have their place.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Our high altitude sun gets brutal hot here in Denver in the summer.

I have an Ultrabreeze suit. I have never been stung through it, and I have never had a bee get into it. I wear it in complete confidence, and I am wuss about bee stings.

Can't say how it compares with other suits because this is the only suit I have owned. But I will buy the same again when this one wears out.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I have an ultra breeze jacket, and I have an extra vented jacket knock off for when I need a helper or for teaching. When it comes time to buy again for me, it will be ultra breeze. One notable difference as I live in Florida, is that the sleeves have Velcro tighteners instead of elastic. Here, rubber wears out much faster so I am sure these will last longer. I like the zippers better and how it goes together at the neck with the ultra breeze. 

The differences are not huge, but they are enough for me that I will pay the extra to have a jacket I really love.


----------



## maddogmusher (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you for all of your suggestions. I am going to order the Ultrabreeze suit. I rather spend more money and get the better suit up front. I need to be confident in my suit while working with the bees. My last few times I've gotten stung,my hands and or arms swelled up for 2 days. Luckily it doesn't affect my throat at all. I might want to start carrying an Epi pen just in case.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

ordered my ultrabreeze this morning and it's already been shipped. couldn't bear another summer with the unvented suit i've been using.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.brazilianbikinishop.com/en/brazilian-bikini-morumbi-29209.html
This is the best ventilated bee suit but the bees have to cooperate.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I just recieved my BeeKool jacket from Blue Sky. It is very well made and looks like it should be cool and provide more protection from stings than a regular jacket.

Tom


----------



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

I saw the "fencing" type veil and got one to give it a try. 
http://www.pestmall.com/beekeeping-fencing-veil-vest-combo.html
The veil offers no protection to your upper body but the veil is impenetrable. I wear a long sleeve shirt and gauntlet gloves and haven't been stung, yet. I haven't used it for a full inspection, yet, but I like it so far. It is definitely cooler than my regular jacket.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

I've got the Pestmall ventilated jacket for $99 with free shipping, and I like it a lot. Good quality and tons cooler than my regular cotton/poly suit. Lots of head room and I've got a big head!
http://www.pestmall.com/eco-keeper-vented-bee-jacket-hooded-jacket.html


----------



## tsparkman69 (Aug 18, 2010)

this may be too late, but I had the Golden bee suit, Ultra breeze, and Dadant. As I live in Florida it is hot 80% of year and I started many years ago with the regular cotton/poly suit. I almost died in hot days. So I move to ventilated suits, the Golden Bee first, and it was ok. For some reason switched to Ultra Breeze, and I loved the suit but it was pricey. So I got a Dadant Economy Ventilated suit, have to say the Dadant customer service was great, but I didn't like the suit, it "felt" cheap. I just ordered another Ultra Breeze suit, should be enough said that I went back to the Ultra Breeze, just had to convince myself you get what you pay for.

I have to give Dadant customer service kudos though. They shipped a jacket instead of a full suit. Once I called they replaced it. I am close to a warehouse (about 2hrs. drive) I received my new suit the next day I had just shipped the returning jacket. I am sure I got my suit before they got their returning jacket and literally the next day.


----------



## iivydriff (Apr 20, 2011)

the hood on the Mann Lake vented suits are too narrow for me and the mesh comes back too far. I get stung in the face all the time throught he mesh on my face because the mesh gets against my skin. The ultrabreeze has a wider deeper hood i dont have that problem with it. I like the ultrabreeze better mainly foir that reason. But its a better made suit too.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

dynemd said:


> I've got the Pestmall ventilated jacket for $99 with free shipping, and I like it a lot. Good quality and tons cooler than my regular cotton/poly suit. Lots of head room and I've got a big head!
> http://www.pestmall.com/eco-keeper-vented-bee-jacket-hooded-jacket.html


I got this jacket also.......... it's great and unlike dynemd on BS, I've a regular sized head (whatever that is)..........


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

TWall said:


> I just recieved my BeeKool jacket from Blue Sky. It is very well made and looks like it should be cool and provide more protection from stings than a regular jacket.
> 
> Tom


Me too, ordered the jacket on black friday sale + free shipping.
Had good reviews and the price was awsome.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I wear the Dadant ventilated suit, slightly large for me, but it drapes down nicely over my shoes. 

You can feel the breeze blowing through it, if the breeze is blowing. 

http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1420


----------



## Manitoucole (May 8, 2012)

+1 Ultrabreeze
My wife got me the Mann Lake ventilated suit, large, for Christmas. I'm 5'10" and anywhere from 185 to 205. It was tight crouching, the hood didn't feel right, and it was more tedious than I cared for to get into and out of. I had had my eye on an Ultrabreeze Suit for some time because of the roominess it seemed to offer and the full zip on the legs. So I returned the Mann Lake, great customer service there and company in general, and bought the Ultrabreeze - XL. Blown away. I feel like I am protected as though in an M1A2 made out of air. I can wear shorts and a t-shirt or jeans and a long sleeve shirt and don and remove quickly - not overly bulky and not overly skimpy. I can now do cutouts without anxiety. Oh, and the vail is easier to see through than the basic veil offered by Brushymountain. 

Related - been looking for something to replace plain old heavy socks and shoes and I am giving these a try this summer, in white.
http://store.japan-zone.com/marugo-matsuri-p-318.html


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I love my Mann Lake ventilated jacket worn here by odfranks daughter, (right). She loves spending time with knowledgable beekeepers.


----------



## Vince (Jun 22, 2014)

I got my ventilated jacket from Golden Bee Products for $169 plus shipping. I really like it. The only negative was it reeked of cigarette smoke and I had to wash it before I could use it.

Vince


----------

